# How long did you wait for natural af after failed cycle?



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi 

I had my first failed cycle in October bleed 9d5dt. I'm now waiting for my natural af to arrive and gone 33 days?  Just wondered how many days you had gone before natural af arrived?

Thanks xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your BFN   

Were you on Cyclogest or Gestone?  This can delay AF.  Even though my consultant said AF should start 24 hours after stopping Cyclogest it was 3 days before I got my AF.  This is exactly the same amount of time it took on my last cycle so I was prepared for the wait. 

x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry I mis-read your post   

I think AF can go a bit AWOL after IVF and it can take a few months for it to settle down again.  How long was your cycle before IVF?

x


----------



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for replying xx my cycle isn't very regular I can be between 27 and 35 days but majority of the time I'm 29-31 days. I was taking crinone but never made it to OTD x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it is quite normal for AF to be a bit unsettled after IVF.  Not surprising when you think of all the drugs we put in our bodies!  Do you have any signes of AF?

xx


----------



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

I normally get sore boobs but nothing. Had cramping for about 6 days but nothing x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just wondering how you were and if AF had finally turned up?

x


----------



## SuzieN (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for checking. Finally arrived 39 days x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Afternoon girls,
I hope you don't mind me joining in...am still waiting for a/f after my 2nd failed cycle, I started bleeding 9dp5dt (3/10/11) . My next a/f was due 31st October and my ususal cycle is 26 days, I'm now on day 40 and just wondering what others thought? After reading others comments, this is perfectly normal, but after my first failed cycle, a/f was bang on time as she usually is - I can set my watch by her

Hannah x x


----------

